# If money didnt matter...



## dewn_moutain

I curious to know, if money didnt matter, what size and kind of 40k army would you buy? What would be some of the super-awesome things youd like to see in it? How big? Would you do a theme army or vanilla?


myself, short term wise, it would be having the entire Ultramarines chapter on display. everything from marneus and his retinue to the newest inductee to the 10th company. 1000 figures represented, along with the vehicles and drop pods and thunderhawks.

Now, longterm, I would shoot to recreate the Ultramarines Legion of pre-heresy days. I think i remember the strength being around 25,000 to 32,000 Space marines strong.


----------



## KingOfCheese

No point in having a shitload of models and no time to paint or assemble them. :laugh:

If i could get them commission painted for free, then i would probably like to have 9 Leman Russes, 9 Vendettas, 3 Baneblades, and about a dozen Chimeras with Vets.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I would do a couple things. First, own a 2k army for every Codex. If that army didn't scale well, then I would also own a 1750 and an 1850 for each.

Then, a bunch of Counts-As. Orks as everyone else, IG as Tau, maybe a few Chaos as Imperial to have an army of every known Founding Legion, and several successors.

Finally, I'd like a scale replica of the Ulthwe Craftworld. Complete.

Think bigger, guys. lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

How about the full strength of 9 traitor and 9 loyalist legions including the Primarchs battling against each other on a scale replica of The Emperor's Palace, including Titans and such? (Note, this does include The Emperor, and all space fleets. And is not the same as the Seige of Terra in the Horus Heresy series).

Win.

Also, my 1,100th post.


----------



## VanitusMalus

if money didn't matter. I would first do like King and own a 2K army of every Codex. I would have a epicly large army of the Death Korps of Krieg complete with several Super Heavy Tanks. I would have an 2K army of each faction of Orks and Eldar. In other words for Orks 2K of Goffs, Blood Axes, Snakebites, etc. and for the Eldar 2K of Biel-Tan, Ulthwe, etc.

I would also hire someone to custom build a few titans and super heavy tanks for each race. I actually have ideas for titans and super heavy tanks for every race (yeah even the Dark Eldar)


----------



## Vaz

If money didn't matter, I'd purchase a majority stake in Infinity Ward, X Factor, and Britain's Got Talent.

Then I'd have even more money.


----------



## fynn

If money was no problem, i would probaly collect a rather large DKoK army and Renegade army with as many toys as i can


----------



## Karnax

If money didn't matter, I'd create a necron world engine, fill it with about 10 billion necron immortals and 1 million necron lords, and then have an uber pariah at the centre to stop those pesky psykers.


----------



## StalkerZero

If money didn't matter I'd fill out a Necron FoC with max units (it's roughly 8,493 points).

And pay to have them painted. Because if I can't find time to paint 12 warriors in three weeks there is no way I'd ever get that painted.


----------



## Stella Cadente

if money didn't matter...I wouldn't spend it on 40k, no point wasting it all on models then losing the house not paying bills.

and I'd be too busy buying WWII models.


----------



## TheKingElessar

^That makes no sense. If that were possible, money would matter.


----------



## Silens

I'd opt out for a complete Necron Invasion force, complete with to-scale Tomb Ship. 

I'd also make a Necron Tomb World force, with the defense units being the big stuff. :3 I'd get some company to make Tomb Mothers for me.


----------



## Klaivex

I would go for a scale model of Commorragh complete with all its citizens, slaves etc...

Got to wonder how big that would be?:shok:


----------



## Ashkore08

Id love models of Battlebarges representing each Space Marine chapter, Especially those AWESOMELY revered ones the Salamanders and Ultramarines Keep.

Also an Awesome Down-scaled titan legion wont go amiss.
and... yeah why not gimme a Stormblade pattern baneblade that i can drive to work with.
And Also a suit of grey knight terminator as my work suit


----------



## Cyklown

I'd actually take the time to paint my existing crap, and then start in with every possible all-metal army, starting with Sisters. I'd spend enough on bits and gear to make them not look static. It would be glorious. There would be an immolator in every driveway.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

If money did not matter I would hire some one to kill matt ward then get some one to build me an army of custom built legions with there primarchs


----------



## Samules

Full representation of the Rhana Dandra! (the Eldar raganarok in which chaos and the material realm battle it out and in the end both are destroyed) Plus a massive hotel in which several hundred people could stay with full wait staff and 3 stories of gaming tables.

Also I would commision forge world to build a life size statue of each of the Phoenix Lords and the Avatar of Kaela Mensha Khaine! Then I would buy forge world.


----------



## turel2

I'd be happy with some Eldar lol


----------



## Moonschwine

I'd use my unlimited money to buy everything cheap and sell it again at mark-up to make more money. Eventually I'd have so much unlimited money that I would be able to actually buy all the money in the world and make my own money out of money.

Other than that I'd buy a SM battleforce.


----------



## laviathan13089

id buyout games workshop (pulicly traded company) then actually make models and rules for the glory of the game, balance the codex's and make new editions and models all at once every 5 years or so, to ensure that everyone has a piece of the metagame with their favorite force.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Well, I'd take full on Imperial Guard. 

6 Infantry Platoons ftw!!


----------



## Aldawolf

I'd for for an entire Imperial Regiment, with at least 2 Imperiator Titans included, a few baneblades, a bunch of Leman Russes, too many single guardsman to count, Ogryns, Ratlings...You get the picture. 

And I'd commission multiple people to paint them.


----------

